# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2009)



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 02:35)

*Época 2009*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Pacífico ocidental não tem datas oficiais mas a maioria dos ciclones forma-se entre Maio e Novembro. 







*Trajectos mais comuns*
Trajectos 1980-2005






*Links úteis*

- Navy/NRL Tropical Cyclone Page
- Joint Typhoon Warning Center (JTWC)
- Japan Meteorological Agency
- PAGASA - Tropical Cyclone Information for the Philippines
- Tropical Cyclone Center Hong Kong
- Tropical Cyclone Center Taiwan
- Typhoon Center  South Korea


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2009 às 13:29)

No Pacífico formou-se o primeiro Tufão da temporada nesta região, ao qual foi atribuído o nome de *Kujira* ("Dante" pelas entidades filipinas).












Noutra zona, a sudeste do Vietname também se formou uma Tempestade Tropical de nome *Chan-hom* e posteriormente baptizada de *Emong* pelas Filipinas.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2009 às 19:44)




----------



## Rog (4 Mai 2009 às 23:19)

O Tufão já atinge a categoria 4..


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2009 às 10:51)

*Passagem do tufão Kijura deixa 25 mortos nas Filipinas*



> Sobe para 25, o número de mortos em decorrência da passagem de um tufão pelo leste das Filipinas.
> 
> O tufão Kujira se movimenta, a mais de 130 quilômetros por hora, pela província de Aurora e deverá chegar a Ilha de Luzón, na quarta-feira. Desde o fim de semana, o fenômeno deixou um rastro de destruição em cinco províncias filipinas. Ocorreram chuva forte e deslizamentos de terra. Pelo menos 230 mil pessoas foram afetadas. Os desabrigados estão em escolas e centros de emergência da região.
> 
> Fonte




----------------------------


Para já ele mantém-se em *categoria 3*! embora nas próximas horas esteva prevista a gradual diminuição da sua intensidade.

Imagem de satélite!







Previsão para as próximas horas:


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2009 às 19:39)

No Pacifico Oeste anda a Tempestade Tropical Severa *LINFA*. Não está previsto que se intensifique muito mais.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2009 às 09:43)

A Tempestade Tropical LINFA, ganhou força nas últimas horas, e está com uma intensidade muito próxima de uma tempestade de categoria 1.
Algo que deverá acontecer nas próximas horas:


----------



## AnDré (21 Jun 2009 às 11:51)

A tempestade LINFA, atingiu ontem a categoria 1, e assim se manteve praticamente o dia todo.






Hoje porém, a sua intensidade diminuiu bastante, e o seu núcleo encontra-se completamente desorganizado.






Nas próximas horas, não há previsão de que volte a intensificar-se.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2009 às 12:14)

A tempestade tropical *Nangka*, está a atravessar o arquipélago das Filipinas, e já causou 5 mortos e 7 desaparecidos na sua passagem. 



> La tempête tropicale Nangka a traversé le centre des Philippines faisant au moins 5 morts, 7 disparus et des dommages matériels. Quatre pêcheurs se sont noyés au large de l'île d'Alabat (sud-est de Manille) alors qu'ils tentaient de mettre leur embarcation à l'abri.Un cinquième pêcheur a également péri noyé au large de Cebu (centre).
> 
> Dans les provinces touchées la tempête de nombreuses averses de grêle, des pluies diluviennes et même des tornades ont été rapportées.
> La tempête générant des vents jusqu'à 83 km/h a engendré inondations, glissements de terrain et coupures d'électricité. Selon les services métérologiques, le système devrait se trouver d'ici jeudi matin en mer de Chine du Sud au large de côte ouest de Luzon, la principale île de l'archipel philippin. Il devrait continuer son chemin en s'incurvant vers le Nord-Ouest sans se renforcer.


Fonte


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2009 às 22:31)

Ao início desta madrugada a Tempestade tropical Goni fez landfall na zona de Macau, mas não provocou muitos problemas.

*Imagem da madrugada (02:30z)*








> Macau, China, 05 Ago (Lusa) - A passagem do tufão Goni provocou 33 pequenos incidentes durante as dez horas em que o sinal oito de tempestade tropical esteve accionado, tendo sido substituído pelo sinal três às 05:30 (22:00 em Lisboa).
> 
> A queda de árvores, andaimes, placas publicitárias e pequenos acidentes automóveis, sem registo de quaisquer feridos, foram as situações registadas durante a passagem do Goni por Macau.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2009 às 22:45)

Para além do Goni, um pouco mais para Leste segue a intensificar-se a o agora Tufão MORAKOT, categoria que adquiriu nas últimas horas. É um tufão perigoso pois vai encontrar muitas ilhas (Tawain, Miyakejima, Yaeyama, etc) no seu trajecto além da costa sudeste continental chinesa.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2009 às 22:26)

*Tufões e tempestades deixam 42 mortos e dezenas de desaparecidos na Ásia*

 Pelo menos 42 pessoas morreram em Taiwan, no Japão e na China, e mais de 70 permanecem desaparecidas após a passagem de vários tufões e tempestades tropicais, que provocaram inundações e deslizamentos de terra, indicaram fontes oficiais nesta segunda-feira.
Em Taiwan, que na sexta-feira foi atingida pelo tufão Morakot ("Esmeralda", em tailandês), pelo menos 23 pessoas morreram, 56 desapareceram e 30 ficaram feridas, informaram nesta segunda os serviços de socorro.
No Japão, o tufão Etau ("Nuvem de tempestade", na língua das ilhas Palau), chegou acompanhado por chuvas torrenciais na costa do Pacífico, deixando 13 mortos e vários desaparecidos, segundo a polícia. A chuva começou no domingo na cidade de Hyogo (centro-oeste), onde foi registrado o maior número de vítimas.
"Estamos fazendo todo o possível para organizar os socorros e tentamos saber se outras pessoas desapareceram", explicou um porta-voz da polícia local. Os canais de televisão mostraram as equipes de socorro trabalhando ao redor de casas destruídas em Sayocho, em Hyogo, onde um rio transbordou. "Foi aterrador. O nível subia com um estrondo ensurdecedor", disse um morador ao canal de televisão público NHK. "Há mais de 60 anos que vivo aqui, mas nunca havia visto algo semelhante". Espera-se que o ciclone chegue à região de Tóquio na manhã de terça-feira. O Etau pode provocar até 250 mm de chuva na capital.
Na tarde de domingo, a tempestade atingiu a China, causando a morte de mais seis pessoas. As autoridades ordenaram a evacuação de mais de um milhão de pessoas em várias províncias. O sul da ilha de Taiwan foi a área mais atingida. Pelo menos 12.000 militares estão mobilizados desde domingo para ajudar os milhares de moradores que ficaram isolados.
Nesta segunda-feira, as fortes chuvas continuam caindo, e dezenas de milhares de pessoas continuam presas por causa das águas nas regiões de Tianan e Chiayi (sudoeste). "São as piores inundações em Chiayi dos últimos 50 anos", afirmou o prefeito, Chen Ming-wen.
Segundo a mídia local, centenas de moradores das aldeias da região, que ficaram completamente isolados neste fim de semana com a queda de uma ponte, podem ter sido soterrados por deslizamentos de terra. Estas informações ainda não foram confirmadas pelas autoridades - que, por outro lado, confirmaram que 23 pessoas morreram no centro e no sul de Taiwan.
O Morakot já causou pelo menos 3,4 bilhões de dólares taiwaneses (106 milhões de dólares) em prejuízos, e deixou mais de um milhão de casas sem água e eletricidade, segundo as autoridades. Em agosto de 1959, um tufão deixou 667 mortos e 1.000 desaparecidos. O mesmo tufão Morakot matou 20 pessoas nas Filipinas no fim de semana, onde centenas de milhares de pessoas tiveram que ser socorridas por causa das inundações.
Nesta segunda-feira, o Morakot foi rebaixado à categoria de tempestade tropical ao se aproximar de Xanghai, capital econômica e financeira da China, onde são esperadas chuvas torrenciais, principalmente em Zheijiang e nas duas outras províncias da costas oriental, Jiangsu e Shandong. As propriedades de mais de 3,4 milhões de pessoas sofreram danos materiais em Zheijiang, onde centenas de aldeias ficaram debaixo d'água e mais de 1.800 casas ficaram destruídas, de acordo com a agência oficial Xinhua.
Mais ao sul, perto da ilha de Hainan, afetada pela tempestade tropical Goni, 156 marinheiros foram resgatados, mas dez continuavam desaparecidos no domingo.

AFP


----------



## Fil (10 Ago 2009 às 22:29)

Na sua passagem por Taiwan, esse tufão Morakot deixou numa localidade nem mais nem menos que 1403 mm em apenas 24h, recorde taiwanês. Nos últimos dias já deixou mais de 2500 mm. 

http://www.etaiwannews.com/etn/news...news&cate_img=logo_taiwan&cate_rss=TAIWAN_eng


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2009 às 23:34)

Fil disse:


> Na sua passagem por Taiwan, esse tufão Morakot deixou numa localidade nem mais nem menos que 1403 mm em apenas 24h, recorde taiwanês. Nos últimos dias já deixou mais de 2500 mm.
> 
> http://www.etaiwannews.com/etn/news...news&cate_img=logo_taiwan&cate_rss=TAIWAN_eng



1403 mm?!
Qual é o recorde mundial?


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Set 2009 às 18:15)

Como nunca fico indiferente a estes extremos da Natureza,
aqui fica o apontamento de  um furacão cat.5 ( super-tufão Choi-wan)






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

No entanto , com a trajectória prevista não haverá
à partida, populações vítimas deste monstro...
Mas Ele aí está : Imponente...


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Set 2009 às 09:46)

O super-tufão Choi-wan desceu de categoria .
É agora cat.4 mas ainda assim a proporcionar 
imagens de rara beleza:







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Grande Natureza esta , que se manifesta assim...


----------



## iceworld (17 Set 2009 às 10:10)

Sete mortos e quatro desaparecidos na China à passagem do tufão Koppu 

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...ecidos+na+China+a+passagem+do+tufao+Koppu.htm


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2009 às 10:00)

O super-tufão Choi-wan há hora e meia atrás, incrivelmente bela esta força da natureza em pleno ciclo EWRC a decorrer com notável simetria como raras vezes se consegue ver.







Umas horas antes


----------



## criz0r (18 Set 2009 às 13:32)

Até guardei a 1ª foto como recordação, não é todos os dias que se vê um Tufão tão imponente e tão bem formado como este, realmente a Natureza é incrível


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2009 às 15:00)

*Filipinas:Tempestade tropical faz 72 mortos ou desaparecidos*

Funcionários filipinos disseram hoje que o número de pessoas mortas ou desaparecidas com a tempestade tropical Ketsana subiu para 72, tendo-se registado as maiores inundações em Manila e arredores dos últimos 42 anos. 

O secretário da Defesa, Gilbert Teodoro, afirmou que militares, polícias e civis resgataram no sábado mais de quatro mil pessoas - muitas das quais haviam trepado, em desespero, para os telhados das casas ou tejadilhos dos autocarros.

A tempestade Ketsana devastou o norte das Filipinas, junto de Manila, no sábado e em seguir dirigiu-se para o sul do Mar da China.

Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2009 às 15:28)

Filipinas pedem ajuda internacional e já contam com 140 mortos

Tempestade tropical Ketsana causou as piores inundações dos últimos 40 anos e pelo menos 140 mortos. Mais de 450 mil pessoas estão deslocadas.

O governo das Filipinas reconheceu hoje, segunda-feira, que os serviços de socorro filipinos já não tinham capacidade de resposta, face às chuvas torrenciais que caíram ininterruptamente, sábado, durante nove horas, depois da passagem da tempestade tropical Ketsana. 

"O actual balanço é de 140 mortos", declarou o ministro da Defesa filipino, Gilberto Teodoro, sublinhando que 32 pessoas continuam dadas como desaparecidas e 453.033 estão deslocadas. 

Manila, com 12 milhões de habitantes e onde foi decretado o estado de catástrofe natural, ficou inundada. 





deslocados a aguardar alimentos

JN: http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=1374818


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 11:55)

Ontem o IM lançou um comunicado sobre a tempestade tropical que afectou as Filipinas:



> *Piores cheias dos últimos anos nas Filipinas*
> 2009-09-29 (IM)
> 
> O Serviço Meteorológico das Filipinas (PAGASA) registou, na sua rede de observação, um total de *410,6 mm de precipitação em 9 horas na área metropolitana de Manila.*
> ...



IM


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2009 às 12:56)




----------



## Thomar (1 Out 2009 às 16:10)

Nas Filipinas ainda não refeitos do último Tufão, vem lá mais um e bem forte!



> *Severe Weather Bulletin Number FIVE
> Tropical Cyclone Warning: TYPHOON "PEPENG" (PARMA)
> Issued at 5:00 p.m., Thursday, 01 October 2009*
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2009 às 12:39)

Os dois tufões que estão no Pacífico, com o *PARMA* já a afectar as Filipinas













Mais atrás segue outro Tufão, o *MELOR*, que terá uma trajectória mais para norte


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2009 às 02:26)

O tufão PARMA perdeu intensidade. Ainda assim está prestes a atravessar o norte das Filipinas como sendo um tufão de categoria 2!













-----------------------------------------


O MELOR também perdeu intensidade. No entanto é esperado que ao longo do dia volte a um tufão de categoria 4.


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2009 às 03:15)

O Atlântico parece um deserto comparado com o Pacífico nesta temporada de Furacões..


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 12:33)

criz0r disse:


> O Atlântico parece um deserto comparado com o Pacífico nesta temporada de Furacões..



E desde quando é que isso é uma má notícia para os Atlânticos?


----------



## AnDré (3 Out 2009 às 13:56)

N_Fig disse:


> E desde quando é que isso é uma má notícia para os Atlânticos?



Isto é quase como um de nós dizer:
- Vêm aí uma grande trovoada e granizo!! 
E um agricultor responder:
- E isso é bom?? 

------------------------------------------------

Entretanto o PARMA, agora um tufão de categoria 1, está a atravessar o norte das Filipinas a uma velocidade de cruzeiro. E as previsões são para que mantenha uma deslocação lenta.












As consequências disso são os elevados índices de pluviosidade registados.
Na frente segue Tuguegarão com 258,3mm acumulados nas últimas 24 horas.







---------------------------------------------------


O MELOR voltou à categoria 4.







A previsão é para que assim se mantenha durante as próximas horas:


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2009 às 14:51)

N fig eu não disse que era mau..apenas constatei um facto, comparado a alguns anos o Atlântico está muito sossegado em relação ao Pacífico.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 15:03)

criz0r disse:


> N fig eu não disse que era mau..apenas constatei um facto, comparado a alguns anos o Atlântico está muito sossegado em relação ao Pacífico.



Então peço desculpa se te interpretei mal.


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2009 às 15:06)

Não faz mal N_Fig


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2009 às 02:26)

O tufão PARMA lá se mantém no norte das Filipinas. Agora como tufão de categoria 1. 
Durante as últimas 36h, já deixou 283,5mm na localidade de Tuguegarão e 188,5mm em Aparri.


Quanto ao MELOR, lá se mantém impune, com uma força de tufão de categoria 4.
Imagens de satélite deste tufão, ao nascer do dia na região:


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2009 às 08:56)

O PARMA lançou mesmo ancora a Noroeste das Filipinas. E por ali parece quer manter-se. Como consequência disso, todo o norte das Filipinas continua a ser fustigada por elevadas quantidades de precipitação.
Alguns valores acumulados nas últimas 24h: (dados: ogimet)






Previsão:






Imagem de satélite:







-----------------------------------

Já o MELOR, voltou a super tufão de categoria 5!!
A definição do olho deste tufão é impressionante! 












Previsão:


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2009 às 14:49)

Está perfeito o tufão MELOR!
Até dá gosto olhar para as animações de satélite!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Out 2009 às 15:07)

AnDré disse:


> Está perfeito o tufão MELOR!
> Até dá gosto olhar para as animações de satélite!



Impressionante mesmo *André*, bem gostava de sentir esse poder da natureza.

E esta imagem de satélite está linda.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Out 2009 às 17:05)

A grandeza e a beleza do Melor impõem admiração.






[/URL][/IMG]

A  trajectória prevista não descarta a possibilidade de atingir 
a costa leste do Japão ainda como Cat.2 .






[/URL][/IMG]

Cá estaremos par lhe seguir os seus passos...


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2009 às 13:52)

Tempestade Tropical Parma e o Super Furacão Melor em grande destaque no Pacífico este ultimo já nos 165mph/264km/h e mantendo-se ainda como Categoria 5


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 01:14)

Depois de mais de 30 horas consecutivas como tufão de categoria 5, o MELOR, perdeu intensidade. 
Ainda assim, mantém-se como um tufão de categoria 4. 
As previsões apontam para ele ele rume agora para norte, ao encontro do Japão. Entretanto, no seu percurso, é esperado que venha a perder força.


Imagem de satélite visivel:






Previsão:







Histórico:






O PARMA matou 17 pessoas nas Filipinas.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 19:18)

De um lado o MELOR a dirigir-se em direcção ao Japão, do outro o PARMA, que lançou ancora a noroeste das Filipinas e por ali tem andado às voltas.






O MELOR, tem diminuído de intensidade à medida que avança para norte.
Encontra-se agora como tufão de categoria 3, se a sua intensidade deverá diminuir gradualmente durante as próximas horas, e à medida que se aproxima do Japão.






O PARMA mantém uma intensidade estável. É uma tempestade tropical, que por estar estacionada a norte das Filipinas, deverá dar bastante precipitação à região.


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2009 às 00:56)

No Pacífico Oeste, e *16 dias* depois de ter sido nomeada como depressão Tropical, o PARMA lá continua a andar à velocidade de Cruzeiro. 





A próxima paragem é o Vietname, onde deverá ficar sepultado depois de uma vida tão longa.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2009 às 02:39)

Mais um tufão em rota de colisão com as Filipinas.
Desta vez o tufão *Lupit.*

Imagem de satélite:






Previsão:


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Out 2009 às 17:57)

Sim, o *Lupit* aqui a aproximadamente 560 km de Manila, Filipinas, seguiu para o oeste durante as 6 horas anteriores. Independentemente da energia libertada à sua chegada, a manter-se mostra-se belo e perigoso este ponto bem quente na região.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2009 às 15:06)

Mais uma tempestade tropical, que nos próximos dias poderá atingir em cheio as ... Filipinas. 






Actividade tropical concentrada no Pacífico oeste e central:


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Out 2009 às 01:25)

Veremos se não segue a mesma trajectória do *Tufão Melor* que seguiu mais para norte atingindo a área marítima ao sul do Japão, provavelmente sob o efeito da corrente de Kuroshio, a chamada corrente negra e equivalente no Pacífico da corrente do Golfo Atlântica transportando poderosas massas de água tropicais em direcção a nordeste.


----------



## AnDré (30 Out 2009 às 15:38)

O tufão Mirinae, atinge neste momento as Filipinas como tufão de categoria 2.








Previsão para os próximos dias:


----------



## stormy (30 Out 2009 às 15:51)

AnDré disse:


> O tufão Mirinae, atinge neste momento as Filipinas como tufão de categoria 2.



impressionante o ritmo a que se degrada...


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2009 às 01:05)

stormy disse:


> impressionante o ritmo a que se degrada...



O tufão Mirinae, à passagem pelas Filipinas, degradou-se mesmo muito.
Ainda assim, resistiu no mar da China como tempestade tropical.
Ao aproximar-se do Vietname, voltou a intensificar-se e ainda antes de atingir terra, voltou à força de tufão de categoria 1.
Terra a dentro, voltou a perder rapidamente intensidade, até que se extinguiu.
Ainda assim, e só no Vietname provocou 90 mortos:



> 05 Novembro 2009 - 00h01
> 
> *Vietname: Tempestade mata 90 pessoas*
> 
> Pelo menos noventa pessoas morreram e 22 desapareceram esta semana no Vietname devido à passagem da tempestade Mirinae, de acordo com dados fornecidos por responsáveis provinciais.


Correio da Manhã


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2009 às 16:12)

E já se formou a *26 ª tempestade tropical* no Pacífico. Realmente um número bastante significativo de tempestades tropicais este ano no Pacífico.
Já existirá alguma explicação para tão elevado número de tempestades tropicais este ano no Pacífico? Naturalmente águas mais quentes ...


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2009 às 21:05)

Super Tufão Nida deve chegar a cat 5


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2009 às 13:30)

*El Nino devrait perdurer jusqu'à fin mars 2010*

L'Organisation météorologique mondiale (OMM) indique que l'épisode El Nino est désormais installé dans le Pacifique tropical et devrait très probablement se maintenir au moins jusqu'au premier trimestre de 2010.
On observe depuis plusieurs mois certains régimes climatiques caractéristiques du phénomène El Nino, confirme l'OMM, selon laquelle la persistance probable du phénomène El Nino jusqu'au début 2010 aura une incidence sur les conditions climatiques dans bien des régions du monde ces prochains mois dans la mesure où, dans certaines d'entre elles, les manifestations du phénomène El Nino ont généralement tendance à se poursuivre durant la phase d'affaiblissement.
Pour la période mars-mai 2010, le scénario le plus probable est celui d'un retour à des conditions quasiment neutres dans tout le Pacifique tropical, prévoit l'agence onusienne.
Il est jugé probable, à ce stade, que l'épisode El Nino persiste une deuxième année ou cède rapidement la place à un épisode La Nina, estime l'OMM.
*Selon l'OMM, les phénomènes El Nino et La Nina représentent des conditions anormales dans le Pacifique tropical. Les épisodes classiques d'El Niño / La Niña sont fortement accompagnés d'une circulation atmosphérique à grande échelle et ont d'importants impacts climatiques régionaux à travers le monde.*

CATastrophes NATurelles


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2010 às 00:43)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem o IM lançou um comunicado sobre a tempestade tropical que afectou as Filipinas:
> 
> IM



Imagem deste impressionante tufão:






Outras imagens no seguinte link:
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/09/typhoon_ketsana_ondoy.html


----------

